# Józef Wieniawski



## Aramis

Brother of more famous brother, violinist and composer Henryk Wieniawski. Student of Liszt, famous pianist of his time, well known for all people interested in history of pianism.

Until today I didn't give him any listen but somehow decided that I shall devote this day to his music.

So I reached for the Vol. 52 of Romantic Piano Concerto series from Hyperion to hear his G minor concerto.

I'm impressed. Both in form and in style the concerto is similiar to his brother's violin concertos which is, for me, a good thing as I always considered them to be one of those works that really catch the spirit of real romanticism. It's splendid work, for anyone who doesn't feel like sticking to top 10 most famous piano concertos and wants to dive deeper it's must-hear.

I was particularly blown away by final movement in form of rondo - a positive surprise because I've been through many obscure piano composers and most of them write terrible, annoying rondos while this has magnificent theme a'la Chopin and makes great listening:






I also like how he avoids boring, conventional cadenzas in end of 1st and 3rd movement. In both cases it's traditional ending but written with an idea and doesn't make you think "och, man, another boring Da-di-daaaaaam!".

I still have some solo piano pieces to hear and perhaps I will buy a CD with his piano/cello music and piano sonata.


----------



## Ukko

Need more data. Was Józef a virtuoso, as was his brother? Henryk was a skillful composer for more than his instrument, as his 2nd violin concerto attests - it's an excellent specimen of the hyper-virtuosic, hyper-emotional music that Romantic period virtuosos tended to produce - excellent because the orchestration does not compromise the violin parts. When I was younger, and my heart could fly amongst the Spheres, that concerto provided liftoff.


----------



## Aramis

Didn't I write that he studied under Liszt? I can't think of any of his students that wasn't virtuoso pianist. Like his brother he was prodigy (they performed together before they paths parted) and notable virtuoso of his time with very wide repertoire including many showpieces. His concerto surely has virtuosic parts but it's not a showpiece. But neither are his brother's violin concertos.

I would say that in his concerto he presented less skillful development and orchestration than his brother did in his but the difference is not that striking.


----------



## Ukko

Thanks. BTW Liszt had many students I am sure you never heard of.


----------



## Taneyev

I've a piano sonata op.22, a cello sonata op.26, and a huge long violin sonata op.24 (44' my recording). Strange, Henryk, a violinist and violist didn't write a sonata, and Joseph, a pianist, had a big one.
BTW: quartet of the London Beethoven Society: Joachim, Ernst, Wieniawsky, Piatti.


----------

